# Oldest Lamp in the World



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know, but it fits well on that house. Looks like it "belongs there", if you know what I mean. I think it's a shame sometimes when new owners take over an old property and they have me replace all the old, quality fixtures with junk they buy locally. They think they're updating the place, but I think they're ruining the whole character of it. 

I remember taking one old fixture down about 2 years ago very carefully, because I knew it had great value. The owners didn't seem like they were aware of it, so I had planned on asking them if I could have it. Before I could ask, the owner gathered it up off the floor and threw it in a garbage can. I cringed as I heard several of the old, heavy allibaster shades smashing to bits. Makes me sick.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc. We call such folks 'IKEA NUTS'. Named after a flat pack multi dealership here in the UK. No style. No culture. No brain.

Frank


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

From what I've heard IKEA makes junk stuff. Is that true? Most of the stuff is self-assembled.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

To call it junk gives it some credit.


Frank


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

*message to frank doncaster*

Hi frank any ideas on my problemwith the ring main dennis junior member


----------



## dennis robbins (Jul 22, 2011)

dennis robbins said:


> Hi frank any ideas on my problemwith the ring main dennis junior member


My e mail address is [email protected]tinternet.com


----------

